# 5Pointz, Queens NYC: the most graffiti’d building in New York?



## editor (Mar 14, 2010)

This was an amazing place to stumble upon:
























More photos: http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/5-pointz-long-island-city-new-york.html


----------



## cuban pete (Mar 25, 2010)

I always knew this place as the Phun Factory...
I was there in 1997,I was 18 and it was my first real bit of traveling I'd done on my own...
I remember hanging out on the roof one evening with writers whos work I'd poured over in magazines for years...good times.


----------



## A. Spies (Mar 25, 2010)

I have some photies of this building here: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/48108194@N04/4462766925/in/photostream/

And tons of graff in europe but i cudnt figure out how to post them - just got red X. The stayhigh 149 was a highlight of new york sad tho that is,  I saw a fair few Ja throwups/tags about as well which was quite .


----------



## cuban pete (Mar 27, 2010)

A. Spies said:


> I saw a fair few Ja throwups/tags about as well which was quite .




Have you see this...



the mans a headcase!


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 27, 2010)

Those are brilliant photos. Is there still Graf all over the place in New York. Or is it all "cleaned" now?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> Those are brilliant photos. Is there still Graf all over the place in New York. Or is it all "cleaned" now?


Much of SoHo and the Lower East Side has long been cleaned up, although there's still a fair bit of graffiti and street art around.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 27, 2010)

A. Spies said:


> The stayhigh 149 was a highlight of new york sad tho that is, .



 I'd love to see a Stayhigh hit. That guy must be in his 60s by now.


----------



## A. Spies (Mar 27, 2010)

He writes again a bit now I think? I read sumat somewhere as well saying he hadn't paid any attention for ages, or known grafiti was fashionable and then a friend told him he was quite famous. Think it was him anyway. I'd love to see a piece by skeme more than anything else I can think of.I have some pics of Ja things I found - someone I met said they'd been working on the subway in the bronx or something and uncovered like 15 throwies one after another along the tunnel wall  . Was amazed how much revs stuff there was still too, I found my first one of his tags in some concrete under williamsburg bridge which was ace.
ETA: That Ja things mental as well - I've never seen anythin he's done on film or anything. cheers for that.


----------



## cuban pete (Mar 28, 2010)

His was a child actor...I think he stared in one of the Karate Kid films


----------



## Sadken (Apr 1, 2010)

Did you get a picture of the Biggie mural?  I was so gutted to learn about this place AFTER I got back from NYC.  Pretty much my first stop next time I go.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

It's set to be demolished soon.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-yorks-iconic-5-pointz-graffiti-building-scheduled-for-demolition/


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2020)

Now this is fantastic 



> *21 artists first sued developer Gerald Wolkoff in 2013 for whitewashing their art displayed at 5Pointz.*
> A few years back, 5Pointz in Long Island City, Queens was demolished. Now, the developer is being held accountable for destroying the historic mecca.
> 
> According to _Gothamist_, 21 graffiti artists are set to receive $6.75 million in statutory damages for the destruction. The Second Circuit Court of Appeals issued this decision Thursday, it upholds the ruling made by a lower court in 2018 to award the aforementioned amount.
> ...











						5Pointz Developer Has Been Ordered to Pay $6.75 Million to Graffiti Artists
					

21 artists first sued developer Gerald Wolkoff in 2013 for whitewashing their art displayed at 5Pointz. A few years back, 5Pointz in Long Island City, Queens was demolished. Now, the developer is being held accountable for destroying the historic mecca.  According to Gothamist, 21 graffiti artist




					www.okayplayer.com


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2020)

thats a pretty amazing ruling...i wonder if they'll really get their payout.


this has got me reminiscing about two classic 80s graffiti bibles
Subway Art (pure NY trains)








						subway art 1984
					

graffiti book




					issuu.com
				






and
Spraycan Art (global graf)








						Spraycan Art
					

Publisher: Thames & Hudson (1987). Author: Henry Chalfant, James Prigoff. Softcover, 96 pages. ISBN: 0-500-27469-X




					issuu.com
				




both browesable in those links
pored over those for hours as a teen


Spraycan has a young 3d and goldie in it
186


----------

